# Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2



## Trickyfisher (28. Dezember 2015)

Am Nachmittag erreichten wir schließlich die „Picua Lodge“, benannt nach den besagten Fisch. Der Inhaber der Lodge, Vladimir, eine Auswandere aus, ich glaube, der Ukraine, hatte uns gestattet, dort die nächsten 3 Tage zu verbringen. Diese Lodge ist sehr einfach ausgestattet, aber man hat zumindest ein Dach über den Kopf, kann in einen Bett anstatt der Hängematte schlafen und es gibt eine Toilette und Duschen.





Hier verbrachten wir die nächsten 3 Tage, es wurden wieder etliche schöne Fische gefangen, unter Anderem Norberts größter Payara mit 5Kg.




Wir machte auch einen Ausflug den Rio Tabaro hoch bis zum „Salto Dimoosha“, einen wunderschönen Wasserfall in atemberaubender Natur.




Am Abend versuchten wir noch unser Glück auf Wels, leider ging keiner mehr an den Haken aber dafür gab´s diesen Kollegen, ein Süßwasser Stechrochen. 




Diese Viecher sind saugefährlich mit ihren Giftstachel und werden noch außerhalb des Bootes abgeschnitten.
Nach 3 Tagen in der Picua Lodge war es an der Zeit, wieder den Rückweg anzutreten.
Da es in der Nacht geregnet hatte und der Rio Nichare Hochwasser führte, beschlossen wir, in einem durch zum Indianer Dorf an der Mündung durchzufahren und die nächsten zwei Tage den Rio Caro zu beangeln, eine gute Entscheidung, wie sich zeigen sollte.
Wir fuhren den Rio Caura ein Stück hoch bis zu einer großen Stromschnelle.
Ich befischte mit Miguel einen großen Felsen, Norbert und Martin einen Anderen gegenüber.
Als ich plötzlich einen mächtigen Schlag in der Rute verspürte, war mir klar, das ist ein Guter.
Nach einen harten Kampf mitten in der Strömung konnte ich schließlich einen wunderschönen Payara mit 83cm und 5Kg landen, was für ein Fisch.




Während dessen war auch am anderen Felsen große Action angesagt, ich sah Norbert Drillen, auch bei ihm dürfte ein Großer gebissen haben.
Wir fuhren dann hinüber und Norbert kam uns schon entgegen, überglücklich, mit einem ebenfalls 5Kg schweren Morocoto.
Was für ein Abend!




Am Nächsten Tag fuhren wir wieder angelnder Weise den Caura flußabwärts zu den Insel Camp, wo wir bereits den ersten Tag verbracht hatten.
Wir machten auch noch einen Abstecher in den kleinen Fluß, wo wir am ersten Tag so gut gefangen hatten und wieder konnten ein paar schöne Payaras und Morocotos gefangen werden.
Am Abend hatte ich noch ein besonderes Erlebnis, daß die ganze Wildheit dieser Fische am besten beschreibt.
Ich befischte einen Felsen vor einer Stromschnelle. Ich wollte gerade meinen Rapala Magnum aus dem Wasser heben, um ihn erneut auszuwerfen, als plötzlich ein riesiger Payara die Felskante entlang schoß und direkt vor meinen Zehen den Wobbler packte. Er schüttelte kurz den mächtigen Kiefer und raste mit voller Kraft in die Strömung. Meine Bremse heulte im Dauerton, der Fisch raste über die erste Stromschnelle, dann über die Zweite, ein mächtiger Sprung über eine Steinbarriere und dann riß die Schnur, am Stein durchgescheuert.
Die ganze Aktion hatte gerade mal 10Sek. gedauert, da Martin aber gerade am Filmen war, gibt’s sogar ein Foto davon.




Nach einer Übernachtung im Camp auf der Insel fuhren wir dann am nächsten Morgen wider zurück nach Maripa, verabschiedeten uns von unseren Begleitern und fuhren weiter mit dem Auto nach Ciudad de Bolivar, 9 Tage Dschungel, der erste Teil unserer Reise war vorüber.




Hier noch unsere beiden „Küchenfeen.
Nach einer Übernachtung in der Posada Don Carlos ging´s dann am nächsten Tag zur zweiten Etappe unserer Reise.
Ziel war eine Überschwemmungs- Lagune nahe der Mündung des Rio Aro in den Orinoco.
Diese Lagune besteht aus 3 Seen, die durch Kanäle miteinander verbunden sind und nur während der Regenzeit Verbindung mit den Rio Aro haben.
Die Lagune wird von vielen Fischarten als Brutgebiet benutzt und soll einen hervorragenden Bestand an Pfauenaugen Barschen, lokal Pavones genannt, haben. Die Lagune liegt zur Gänze auf dem Privat Gebiet einer Ranch, Martin hatte die Ausnahme Genehmigung mit seinen Gästen dort zu angeln und auch zu wohnen. Das ist ein seltener Glücksfall, wäre die Lagune für jedermann erreichbar, gäbe es wohl keine Fische mehr dort.
Nach einer 3 stündigen Autofahrt durch die Savanne kamen wir schließlich bei der Ranch an, unser Zuhause für die nächsten 3 Tage. 




Als alles ausgeräumt war, wurde die Ausrüstung klargemacht, das Boot aufs Auto verladen und ab ging´s ans Wasser.
Leise paddelten wir das Buschbewachsene Ufer entlang und fischten mit Poppern die kleinen Buchten und Löcher zwischen den Büschen ab.
Kurz darauf knallte es bei Norbert das erste Mal und ein schöner Barsch kam ins Boot.




So ging es die nächsten 2 Tage weiter, wir konnte alle etliche schöne Barsche fangen, als Beifang wunderschön gezeichnete Piranhas und sogar einen kleinen Spatelwels, ein Größerer ging leider knapp am Boot verloren




















Dazu sahen wir noch jede Menge exotischer Vögel, Kapuziner Affen und einmal sogar einen kleinen Kaiman.
Zu den Barschen ist zu sagen, das ist der Sportfisch schlechthin. Die Popper werden in einer waren Explosion von der Oberfläche genommen, dann erfolgen wilde Fluchten, meterhohe Sprünge und wildes Kopfgeschüttel.
Nut zu oft blieb der Fisch Sieger und konnte sich wieder befreien.
Ich denke mal, diese beiden Bilder zeigen die Kampfkraft des Pavon am besten, der Fisch hing, Gott sei dank, am vorderen Haken








Dan gings wider zurück nach Ciudad De Bolivar und am nächsten Tag nach Hause, die Tour war vorbei.




Hier noch mal unsere Truppe: Martin, Norbert, Miguel, Ich.

Zusammengefaßt kann ich nur sagen, die letzte Tour 2014 war schon der absolute Hammer aber diese Tour hat noch mal was draufgelegt, sozusagen die extra Praline auf einer ohnehin schon sehr großen Torte.
Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen, sich so was mal zu gönnen, das ist ein Erlebnis, das ihr nie mehr vergessen werdet, ich bin auf jeden Fall wild entschlossen, wieder hin zu fahren.
Kontaktadresse für Europa ist Axel Werner (http://www.abenteuerfischen.com) bzw. in Venezuela selber Martin Haars (http://posada-doncarlos.com), Martin organisiert auch jede Menge anderer Touren zB. zu den Angel Falls, dem höchsten Wasserfall der Erde, zu den weltberühmten Tafelbergen oder auch auf karibische Inseln wie Los Testigos oder Curacao,
es gibt eigentlich nichts, was nicht geht.
Ach ja, weil sich sicher jetzt viele die Frage stellen, was kostet den so was?
Je nach Gruppengröße (3-7 Mann) ist man mit ca. 2500 – 3000 Euro dabei aber Inklusive aller Flüge, da ist wirklich fast alles inkludiert.
Meiner Meinung nach wirklich günstig.
Ok, ich hoffe, ihr hatte Freude an meinen Bericht und wenn wer von euch so was auch mal machen will oder sonst noch Infos braucht, meldet euch einfach.
TL und viele dicke Fische im neuen Jahr
Johannes


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Wieder endgeiler Bericht mit noch geileren Fotos - seist Du herzlichst bedankt, dass das für uns eingestellt hast!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Yeah! Super Sache #6#6


----------



## peschg (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

danke für deinen schönen bericht.


----------



## Surf (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Super Reportage - wirklich klasse und beneidenswert!


----------



## Krallblei (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Wieder der erste Teil! Super geschrieben. 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Vielen Dank für diesen super Reisebericht und die erstklassigen Bilder.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kalfater (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Was für ein toll bebilderter Bericht. Daumen hoch! War ein wirklicher Genuss, die Zeilen und Bilder mit beiden Augen einsaugen zu dürfen. DANKE!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dschungelabenteuer Venezuela 2015 Teil2*

Danke fuer den tollen Bericht.


----------

